
Slack is down - nydrewreynolds
https://slack.com/
======
istorical
And suddenly hundreds of teams around the world realized how dependent they
are on Slack.

And also realized there's no offline mode that's at least read-only.

That being said I'd still consider myself an advocate.

~~~
dexterp
It's honestly ridiculous they don't allow for offline read mode. I needed to
check a previous message in a channel, but nope, completely useless.

------
kbrownlees
I love how [https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/) says 'All's
good under the hood, boss!' yet [https://slack.com](https://slack.com) is
responding with 503s.

~~~
tspike
It's been updated

------
nydrewreynolds
I used slack.com because
[https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/) hadn't been updated
yet. It's updated now.

------
Xeago
Confirming down, contrary to status page.

Edit, status page updated.

------
hownowbrowncow
Status page still says up. Thanks for posting.

